# Animal Planet Investigates: Petland



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I saw this advertised tonight on Animal Planet. They are showing a program about the horrors of Petland and puppymills on Monday, May 17th. 

Animal Planet :: TV Listings :: Animal Planet Investigates: Petland


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Good.:thumbsup: I hope they help to educate people.


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow I'm really shocked! That takes some real nerve to name them and everything. :aktion033:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow I will def. be watching! We have a local pet shop that sells tons of puppies. They had malts there a month ago and it just broke my heart. :-(


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

beckinwolf said:


> I saw this advertised tonight on Animal Planet. They are showing a program about the horrors of Petland and puppymills on Monday, May 17th.
> 
> Animal Planet :: TV Listings :: Animal Planet Investigates: Petland


 
I also saw the advertisment on Animal Planet, It's about time this is brought out. I will be watching


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Good!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Wonderful! It always amazes me how many people have NO CLUE about Petland. There was a girl in my public speaking class who did a speech about them, and I was the ONLY other one in the class other than her that already knew where they got their puppies. :S I feel bad even going into Petland let alone considering purchasing any sort of animal from them.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

I feel badly for ALL the animals at Petland... there's one in a strip mall by us and kids are always in there malling the robo hamsters and whatever else they can get their hands on. Parents don't pay attention/try to control them, store employees turn a blind eye. The stress on these animals must be intense


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Where are there Petlands?


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

I set the DVR to record it. We don't have a Petland in my town, but there is one in Iowa City. This documentary will be a good thing. People need to be educated, for sure.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Hunter's Mom said:


> Where are there Petlands?


They are spread nationwide, I think. I know they are all over Central Ohio. I go visit them all the time to play with the poor animals.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I never heard of Petland at all until about 6 months ago when one store opened up here. It has such pitiful, young animals in it..but all the pet stores here do, so that's not new.

I'm glad that they're doing an expose on them though, so the public will know exactly what they are...


----------



## majik921 (Apr 27, 2010)

Dang it! We don't have cable, but I really want to watch this one.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

majik921 said:


> Dang it! We don't have cable, but I really want to watch this one.


After its aired on TV, you should be able to find it online. Either directly from Animal Planet, or on Hulu, YouTube, etc.


----------

